# Interested in joining the army but I have a few questions!



## High flyer (9 Jun 2011)

Hello everyone! I have some questions that have troubled me for quite some time...
A little background information on me:
I will be graduating from high school in 1 week and have been accepted into the Bachelor of Criminal Justice 4 year program at the University of Fraser Valley here in Abbotsford, BC. I wrestled through out high school and was top 10 in Canada in my old weight category 2 years ago.

Now let me launch some questions!

1. Is it possible to go to university full time and join the army at the same time? 

2. I can't swim. I had a near death drowning incident when I was small and I hate water unless I'm drinking it. Would this be a problem in the training at any given point?

3. And lastly, how physically fit should I be before going into training? I'm not that tall, 5'10" but I do weigh 195 pounds, its not fat, but its not really muscle either. Honestly I don't know how in the world I weigh 195 pounds, I don't look like it at all! 

Also, I've never gone to the gym, most of my training for wrestling was done through pushups, situps, and running. Could I become physically fit enough for the army if I continue to do those 3 things along?

I.E. Would 100 pushups, 100 situps, and 3 kilometers of running every day get me in shape for the army?


Thank you very much, any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## greentoblue (9 Jun 2011)

Here are some preliminary answers below your questions.  Please note that my information is stale as I've been outside the training system for awhile and you should talk to a recruiter.

1. Is it possible to go to university full time and join the army at the same time? _Yes - its called the Army Reserve.  They also have a tuition reimbursement program to help subsidize the cost of school._

2. I can't swim. I had a near death drowning incident when I was small and I hate water unless I'm drinking it. Would this be a problem in the training at any given point?_It might.  Depends on what training you are taking.  If memory serves, the swim tests were removed from reserve basic, basic-land and trades training due to lack of time. If and when you talk to a recruiter be candid about your phobia and save everybody a lot of time.  Certain units and trades might not be for you._

3. And lastly, how physically fit should I be before going into training? I'm not that tall, 5'10" but I do weigh 195 pounds, its not fat, but its not really muscle either. Honestly I don't know how in the world I weigh 195 pounds, I don't look like it at all! 

Also, I've never gone to the gym, most of my training for wrestling was done through pushups, situps, and running. Could I become physically fit enough for the army if I continue to do those 3 things along?

I.E. Would 100 pushups, 100 situps, and 3 kilometers of running every day get me in shape for the army? _In a nutshell - yes.  Maintain your physical fitness and you'll have no problems._


Thank you very much, any help will be greatly appreciated! 
[/quote]

I cannot emphasize this enough - _TALK TO A RECRUITER!  They won't bite._


----------



## Trick (10 Jun 2011)

If at 200lbs you can do a set of 100 pushups that's impressive indeed! As mentioned, look into swimming at basic, to my knowledge it is still part of the program in the Regs at least. Regardless, if you really do have a deathly fear of water, I imagine anything in the combat arms is out. As for running, I would say that's probably the most important part. Personally, my current goal is to comfortably run 10k before going off to Basic. At about 6k comfortably now. Considering I only just submitted my app I should have time 

You should head down to a recruiting office and ask about the Reserves, it's something I almost did in my undergraduate degree and honestly, I regret not going through with it.


----------



## jwtg (13 Jun 2011)

High flyer said:
			
		

> 1. Is it possible to go to university full time and join the army at the same time?



Also, ROTP.  If you're interested in being an Officer, and you want the military to subsidize your tuition, books, school supplies & pay you a salary while you study, then look into the ROTP.  

Once you finish your school you will serve out your obligatory service that you incur in exchange for them paying for your schooling. 

During the course of your studies you will be a member of the Reg. Force, rank OCdt/NCdt (depending on your element).

You're too late for this coming academic year, but you can apply this fall to possibly begin the ROTP program for the following year.

Also, check out the giant subforum called 'RMC, CMR, ROTP' for a wealth of information.


----------



## Jomas (15 Jun 2011)

jwtg said:
			
		

> Also, ROTP.  If you're interested in being an Officer, and you want the military to subsidize your tuition, books, school supplies & pay you a salary while you study, then look into the ROTP.
> 
> Once you finish your school you will serve out your obligatory service that you incur in exchange for them paying for your schooling.
> 
> ...


For the RMC, I know there is mandatory service, does that require full time officer work or can you be serving as an officer in the reserves?


----------



## Lowlander (15 Jun 2011)

When I did my swim test a few years ago it was only to check if anyone was going to drown when we did assult boats.  Those who failed had yellow gun tape put on their life vests when we did assult boats so that the staff could keep an eye on them


----------



## Tharris (15 Jun 2011)

For basic I recall the swim test being a matter of attempting rather than passing (a few people really had problems swimming...one guy had never even been in water his whole life - don't ask me how).  I imagine at some point it would prove problematic for career choices/progression but I would say it's still worth trying.  The staff and coursemates were great at helping those individuals along. 

Hope that helps, 

-T.


----------



## thehare (15 Jun 2011)

Hey High Flyer, I know you probably have heard this before but I am going to say it anyways:

     Dont let your fears get into the way of something you want to do. For example, I am in the Pres for Infantry and I am scared to death of heights. A few weeks ago, my unit had sent us out to the rappel tower for the night and let me tell you, I didn't think I could do it. As I was walking up the stairs the only thought going through my mind was "WTF am I doing up here!". But because of the strong support of my mates not only did I rappel off the tower but I also tried the helocopter skid as well (didn't really rappel down it properly but I got over my fear any how  )

Long story short, It is absolutly amazing what the support of those around you can do, and I am just sayin that even if you try it and fail as a result of your fear, no one can take that away from you because despite your fears you jumped in anyways.

One of my favourite quotes is : "Courage is being afraid and going on anyhow".

Well that's the end of my shpeel (sp?), and I hope that whatever you decide to do that you don't limit yourself because of a fear.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2011)

Jomas said:
			
		

> For the RMC, I know there is mandatory service, does that require full time officer work or can you be serving as an officer in the reserves?



YES, ROTP requires mandatory service.  It is a fulltime job.  

NO, you can not be a Reservist if you are going ROTP.


----------



## JMesh (28 Jun 2011)

Jomas said:
			
		

> For the RMC, I know there is mandatory service, does that require full time officer work or can you be serving as an officer in the reserves?



Depends. If you are doing ROTP and getting everything paid for, yes. If you are doing RETP (part of which entails you paying your own tuition), no. They expect you continue at a reserve unit after, but you do not actually incur obligatory service. From the recruiting website:



> Enrol as an Officer in the Canadian Forces through the Reserve Entry Training Plan (RETP), and you will attend the Royal Military College (RMC). Up to 15 students may be accepted each year as "Reserve Entry" cadets.
> 
> As a Reserve Entry cadet, you receive the same education and training as ROTP cadets. However, RETP academic training is not subsidized and you will be required to pay tuition and other academic fees and room and board.
> 
> You will also be required to take summer training for which you will receive pay and allowances. You will be eligible for a reimbursement of up to $2,000 per year to a maximum of $8,000. The eligibility requirements are the same as for ROTP. For details on the selection process, visit the RMC Web site .


----------

